# Christmas tree toy?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a small false christmas tree, and i put my mice in it, and they seem to enjoy it, they can climb it, aslong as i keep in eye on them there fine, but i heard that real trees could be bad, like there spiky, and flimsy, and i think there poisonous? but the plastic xmas trees are fine i think...

but i was wondering if they are %100 safe? i havnt put any decorations on the tree yet or lights....


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It would not be safe for them to chew, or have as a permanent toy. Playtime is probably fine, as long as they don't chew it.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I took a bunch of pictures of my mice in my christmas tree, which is fake.

I don't suggest letting them just play though. Half of what I was doing was keeping them from chewing. Those plastic needles, light strings, and ornaments are way too fun for a mouse.

You could make a cardboard tree for them  I am planning on it.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

oh ok, i didnt let them chew and it isnt permanent or nothing  i did attempt at making a toilet paper xmas tree but it failed :/


----------

